# Dependant visa for my child



## Eulis (Nov 18, 2012)

Hello, i am malaysian and currently working in japan. Divorced 10 years ago and right now i am a single mother.
While my relative is taking care of my child in malaysia. 
She is relying on student visa provided by international school.
Now i want her to study in academy tuition provider since i am no longer able to support her school fee. 
I am planning to go back malaysia and live with my child. Is there anyway i can get her a dependant visa? I have tried to get her malaysian PR but with no success.
Please assist me here thankyou.
sorry for my bad english.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

Eulis said:


> Hello, i am Malaysian and currently working in japan. Divorced 10 years ago and right now i am a single mother.
> Is your child born in Malaysia with Malaysian birth cert and Mykad? What is your ex-husband's nationality?
> 
> When you divorced, did you get full custody?
> ...


----------



## Eulis (Nov 18, 2012)

lorgnette said:


> Eulis said:
> 
> 
> > Hello, i am Malaysian and currently working in japan. Divorced 10 years ago and right now i am a single mother.
> ...


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

I am originally Malaysian chinese. 
Are you still a Malaysian citizen with valid passport and Mykad or do you have dual passport? 

Divorced from a Japanese husband, did you have full custody? If daughter visits Japan before 22, will her father be able to regain full custody of his Japanese born child?

When did you last applied for her PR? 

Will Registrar of Births allow you to register her birth late under Delayed registration? 

Have you verified with Malaysia NRD on her status?


----------



## Eulis (Nov 18, 2012)

lorgnette said:


> I am originally Malaysian chinese.
> Are you still a Malaysian citizen with valid passport and Mykad or do you have dual passport?
> 
> Divorced from a Japanese husband, did you have full custody? If daughter visits Japan before 22, will her father be able to regain full custody of his Japanese born child?
> ...


I have valid passport and IC and still Malaysian citizen.
and also I have full custody of my child and father will not be able to regain any custody. I have a prove documents for it.
Last time I apply her for PR was 5 years ago but immigration rejected my child's application.


Will Registrar of Births allow you to register her birth late under Delayed registration? -- No, its too late and i have tried. My child is currently 14 years old.


----------



## lorgnette (Dec 19, 2010)

According to Consulate General of Malaysia website, Application for Citizenship by a Malaysian Mother (Married to a Foreigner) for Child Born Abroad is allowed.

Child born abroad can be registered to be a Malaysian at any Malaysian Mission overseas on the conditions: 
1.Mother of the child is a Malaysian Citizen at the time of birth 
2. Registration is made within 10 month from the date of birth
3. Marriage has been registered before the birth of child

So you should have a very convincing reason for late registration to the NRD in Malaysia (not abroad) in the state where you register your MyKad. For children born after Jan 2010, going in person with her academic and sports records, principal letter of recommendation etc and filling the forms in their office will make your position stronger.

Since you fulfill two of three conditions, all you need is convince them of the second clause.

According to respondents on A Malaysian in France blog, a few of them have succeeded in registering their children and getting a Malaysian passport with the understanding the child must hold only one passport at 21. 

Good luck, and let us know your success and progress.


----------

